# Steven Seagal



## AvPKenpo (Nov 6, 2002)

Here is a new movie by Steven Seagull.

Click ME 

Michael


----------



## Kirk (Nov 7, 2002)

oh that's too funny


----------



## Tony Starks (Nov 8, 2002)

ahahhhahahah, that was hilarious, u know wat though... steven segal is getting a little played out in the movies, and to be quite frank hes getting annoying.
 i dont know thats just me

                                      - T.S.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 22, 2002)

Uh huh, pretty good  
Crikey!!! Especially the Paul Hogan sequence :rofl:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Nov 22, 2002)

What Steven Seagal should do to regain a little of his former 'glory' is to play a villain in a few movies. That way, he can broaden the little acting ability he has as well as get himself out of the typecast mold he is in


----------



## Seig (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> 
> *What Steven Seagal should do to regain a little of his former 'glory' is to play a villain in a few movies. That way, he can broaden the little acting ability he has as well as get himself out of the typecast mold he is in *


If he broadens any more, he'll be doing slim fast commercials for his come back


----------



## mysticalwaves (Nov 30, 2002)

:roflmao:                  :roflmao:             :roflmao:              :roflmao:                    :roflmao:                   :roflmao:              :roflmao:             :roflmao:                  :roflmao:                   :roflmao:


----------



## tmanifold (Dec 1, 2002)

This one is by far the funniest thing I have scene is about forever. I have watched it about 4 times and can't control myself. Right about when one of the guys says, "Please don't break my arm" I lose it and never recover.

Tony


----------



## JDenz (Dec 17, 2002)

Ya that one was the best thing I have seen in a long time


----------

